# Jazz keeps "crying"



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

The younger grey baby (Jazz) keeps crying for long periods of time. I am doing the same thing with both babies and Chiclet seems to only cry for a min or so but Jazz will go on forever at times it seems. His crop is full and I am pretty sure he wants more food. I have put some millet in their baby home and yesturday I put a piece of apple in. We set the bottom of the cage up with a couple perches and some toys this morning. I am going to go out and get some pellets and put a few in a dish on the bottom of the cage. They have heat, their crops are full, they get attention, they are alert and flapping their wings. I am not sure if I should be doing something else or not. I thought maybe his feathers are bothering him a bit as they are all coming in now. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

The only thing I can tell you is babies cry ALOT. If his temp is ok, his crop is full then maybe he just misses him mommy...? The feathers are probably bothering him too... Maybe it's a very vocal boy...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I agree that he's probably crying for no real reason other than habit if you've checked everything else and it's fine. Is his crop emptying normally?


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

He died during the night. My fiance found him this morning.

His crop wasn't emptying normal right from the begining. It just stopped emptying at all yesterday and his tummy was not filling anymore. He wasn't pooping lastnight either, he was trying to but nothing was coming out.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh no.  I'm so sorry to hear that, poor little Jazz


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks...

I keep blaming myself but I did everything the same with both birds and Chiclet seems mostly fine. Her crop is emptying just fine and she doesn't cry for long periods of time, only when I have her food sitting there ready to feed her.

I am super paraniod now about Chiclet. I am over anaylizing everything. She is sneezing now and one of her poops was almost all "water". I don't think I want to do this anymore! I am totally scared now.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babi said:


> He died during the night


I am so sorry for your loss, it must be very upsetting for you 



Babi said:


> I am super paraniod now about Chiclet. I am over anaylizing everything. She is sneezing now and one of her poops was almost all "water". I don't think I want to do this anymore! I am totally scared now.


I would watch Chiclet closely and if you suspect anything is wrong you should get immediate help for him/her and I am not trying to make you feel bad please believe that I am sure you feel bad enough already but breeders should never sell unweaned babies


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

I used to handraise/feed birds a few years back before I had kids and the place I got these guys from is where I dealt with before so he knows I know what I'm doing. Handfeeding is not new to me. I used to pull my babies at 7-10 days old and handfeed them.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babi said:


> I used to handraise/feed birds a few years back before I had kids and the place I got these guys from is where I dealt with before so he knows I know what I'm doing. Handfeeding is not new to me. I used to pull my babies at 7-10 days old and handfeed them.


Sorry didn't realize you hand reared Cockatiels before, I wasn't saying you didn't know what your doing I just meant in general it shouldn't be done so many things can go wrong and most people ( Not you ) are not experineced enough to know how to deal with it.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

laurago said:


> Sorry didn't realize you hand reared Cockatiels before, I wasn't saying you didn't know what your doing I just meant in general it shouldn't be done so many things can go wrong and most people ( Not you ) are not experineced enough to know how to deal with it.



Oh I totally agree with you! If you have no experience hand feeding, no breeder should hand over an unweaned bird.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Jazz. I don't mean to make you feel bad or anything but here is what probably happened. http://www.avianweb.com/slowcrop.html


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

When we got him he was full from the parents, both birds actually. His crop didn't empty properly straight from the start, before I even had a chance to feed him. I noticed that Chiclets crop emptied almost twice as fast. I knew something was wrong that first night. I tried some of the remidies. He started to get better at one point but then turned really fast.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry to here you lost Jazz.  How heart breaking for you. If you notice something wrong with Chiclet i would go to an avian vet. It sounds like Jazz must have had some kind of illness, i guess it might be contagious. Don't blame yourself, if his crop wasn't emptying from the start, it can't have been anything caused by you.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Chiclet is perfectly fine, I'm just being paranoid. She is even starting to preen and beg for head scratches. She has also started to flap her wings. She is a HUGE suck.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Babi said:


> Chiclet is perfectly fine, I'm just being paranoid. She is even starting to preen and beg for head scratches. She has also started to flap her wings. She is a HUGE suck.



That's good to hear- keep us updated and post some pics..


----------



## Talsrose (Oct 15, 2007)

sorry bout Jazz but chiclet seems fine which is a good thing.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm glad Chiclet is doing well.


----------

